# [solved] xfdesktop fehlt der Menu-Editor

## schmidicom

Hallo ich teste gerade XFCE ein bisschen aus was bis jetzt auch einen recht guten Eindruck macht nur eine Sache bereitet mir im Moment etwas mühe und das ist der fehlende menu-editor.

Nach einigen Suchaktionen im Internet mit Google konnte ich herausfinden das das kleine Programm "xfce4-menueditor" Bestandteil von "xfce-base/xfdesktop" sein soll doch dieses scheint nicht installiert worden zu sein.

Aber einen Beweis dafür das es vorgesehen wäre habe ich mit einem "equery files xfdesktop" trotzdem gefunden:

```
...

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/xfce4-menueditor.svg

...
```

Weiss einer warum es dann nicht compiliert und installiert wurde?

An fehlenden USE Flags kann es nicht liegenden da bis auf debug alles aktiv ist.Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Apr 18, 2011 5:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b3cks

Seit Xfce 4.6 gibt keinen offiziellen Menüeditor mehr. Das ist nun Handarbeit:

http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu

----------

## schmidicom

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Seit Xfce 4.6 gibt keinen offiziellen Menüeditor mehr. Das ist nun Handarbeit:
> 
> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu

 

Demnach ist dieses SVG-Icon also nur ein Überbleibsel das nie entfernt wurde...

Zum Glück muss man da nicht so oft was ändern sonst wäre es ziemlich lästig.

----------

